# démarrage sans extensions et le mode sans échec



## frankiz.poumki (3 Octobre 2009)

j'ai fait la fête hier soir et un ami ma éteint mon ordi
aujourd'hui je l'allume et surprise je n'ai plus du tout la même configuration qu'avant.
j'avais des fichiers sur mon bureau que je retrouve dans un dossier "bureau". 
je ne peux rien mettre sur mon bureau
j'ai plein d'application qui fonctionne plus ( tout le pack office ), mon imprimante, firefox toast, itunes et j'en passe. d'autres fonctionnent ( safari, iphoto, amsn ) mais j'ai perdu mes polices de caractères
j'ai trouvé ce truc là http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?v...R&locale=fr_FR
j'ai donc allumé mon ordi en mode sans échec. je me retouve dans la même situation que maintenant. 
j'ai l'impression que mon ordi se lance au démarrage en mode sans échec sans que je lui demande pourtant au démarrage c'est pas marqué "démarrage en mode sans échec"
j'ai essayé de le redémarrer en appuyant sur pomme s. et j'ai mis dans la commande fsck -fy. bref il me dit que mon hd est ok.
chépu quoi faire
j'ai pas encore utilisé le disque de démarrage
je vais le faire demain car pas le temps
si quelqu'un a d'autres solutions
y'a aussi dans utilitaires la console que je capte rien et aussi utilitaire de disque
voici ce qu'il m'a marqué en vérifiant le hd
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*private/var/log/secure.log*», elles devraient être -rw-------  au lieu de -rw-r----- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/AirPort Base Station Agent.app/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*Applications/Utilities/AirPort Utility.app/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-rw-r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*Applications/Utilities/AirPort Utility.app/Contents/Resources/lanArrow.png*», elles devraient être -rwxrwxr-x  au lieu de -rw-rw-r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*Applications/Utilities/AirPort Utility.app/Contents/Resources/lanCheck.png*», elles devraient être -rwxrwxr-x  au lieu de -rw-rw-r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*Applications/Utilities/AirPort Utility.app/Contents/Resources/lanDisabled.png*», elles devraient être -rwxrwxr-x  au lieu de -rw-rw-r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*Applications/Utilities/AirPort Utility.app/Contents/Resources/wanArrow.png*», elles devraient être -rwxrwxr-x  au lieu de -rw-rw-r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*Applications/Utilities/AirPort Utility.app/Contents/Resources/wanCheck.png*», elles devraient être -rwxrwxr-x  au lieu de -rw-rw-r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*Applications/Utilities/AirPort Utility.app/Contents/Resources/wanDisabled.png*», elles devraient être -rwxrwxr-x  au lieu de -rw-rw-r-- .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/DVD.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/FRSettings.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/FRSources.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/Movies.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/Music.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/Photos.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/Podcasts.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Front Row.app/Contents/PlugIns/TV.frappliance/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/BackRow.framework/Versions/A/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/afpLoad*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskManagement.framework/Versions/A/Resources/DiskManagementTool*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*sbin/umount*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*bin/rcp*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/CoreServices/Menu Extras/RemoteDesktop.menu/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/bin/quota*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/bin/rlogin*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/bin/rsh*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/Resources/Locum*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/Extensions/webdav_fs.kext/Contents/Resources/load_webdav*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/sbin/pppd*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*usr/sbin/vpnd*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
Les autorisations sont différentes sur «*System/Library/Components/AudioCodecs.component/Contents/CodeResources*», elles devraient être -rw-r--r--  au lieu de lrwxr-xr-x .

quelqu'un peu m'éclaircir?
j'ai un mac os 10.5.8
power pc g5
2ghz
512 mo ddr sdram


----------



## Invité (3 Octobre 2009)

C'est bien ton user qui est sélectionné lors du boot ?
Ta maison n'a pas été renommée ?


----------



## frankiz.poumki (4 Octobre 2009)

ok résolu
j'avais juste changé la langue de l'ordi et ce qui a conduit a se bouleversement.
maintenant c'est ok


----------



## boninmi (4 Octobre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> On aura tout vu dans cette rubrique !


      C'était un genre de lapsus linguae


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> C'était un genre de lapsus linguae



Je sèche (comme tes pierres), tu peux expliquer ? :rose:


----------



## boninmi (4 Octobre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Je sèche (comme tes pierres), tu peux expliquer ? :rose:


En français: sa langue a fourché


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> En français: sa langue a fourché



Ben oui, ça je sais, mais je ne comprends toujours pas de quoi tu parles. re-:rose:


----------



## boninmi (5 Octobre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Ben oui, ça je sais, mais je ne comprends toujours pas de quoi tu parles. re-:rose:





			
				frankiz.poumki a dit:
			
		

> j'avais juste changé la *langue* de l'ordi



Bon, d'accord, j'arrête définitivement les astuces vaseuses :love:


----------



## Invité (5 Octobre 2009)

Nan, elle est plutôt bonne, mais je cherchais un truc dans ta citation de la coccinelle.
D'où ma désespérante lenteur d'esprit !


----------

